# Possible LED tail light fix



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I came across this and I was wondering if anyone knew if this would work to stop the LED tail lights from tripping the traction control and cruise control.

6 Ohm, 50 Watt LED light bulb Load Resistor

What do you guys think?

I Hope it works.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I found some 25 watt ones at Checkers auto and they work.
I had to rewire them 2x because I had them on only the break lights and the 3rd breaklight came on with the lights.
I've got it all fixed and my led lights are working along with my T/C.

my only problem now is when I leave the key turned to the ignition with all the lights on in the dash and turn it off the engine light stays on.
After I take the key out and restart it the light goes off.


----------

